# destroy start init ...= events?



## Thanni (11. Mai 2004)

könnte man diese methoden als events bezeichnen die vom browser ausgelöst werden?

gruß thanni


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (11. Mai 2004)

Nein, so würde ich das nicht formulieren.

Die entsprechenden Methoden werden aufgerufen (z. B. stop), wenn ein bestimmtes Ereignis auftritt (z. B. Minimierung des Browsers).


----------



## Thanni (11. Mai 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, so würde ich das nicht formulieren.
> 
> Die entsprechenden Methoden werden aufgerufen (z. B. stop), wenn ein bestimmtes Ereignis auftritt (z. B. Minimierung des Browsers).



ok wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie diese events heissen ,aber egal


danke 
thanni


----------



## citizen_erased (11. Mai 2004)

init(), start(), stop() und destroy() gehören zum "lebenzyklus" eine applets.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (11. Mai 2004)

Thanni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie diese events heissen


Ich bezweifle, daß man die irgendwie ansprechen kann und ich wüßte eigentlich auch nicht wirklich, wozu das nötig sein könnte.

Hier gibt's mehr zum Thema.


----------

